# make buildworld hangs



## dewarrn1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi all,

     I'm trying to upgrade my 8.1-PRERELEASE box to 8-STABLE, but when I run make buildworld (or more specifically, sudo make buildworld) nothing happens.  top shows no activity, and the console just sits there.  The system is otherwise available, seems to be running fine, and I can kill the apparently inactive make buildworld with Ctrl-C with no obvious problems.  I've tried cleaning out everything I can think of based on some posts here, and I've cleaned out /usr/src and used csup to generate a fresh source tree, but nothing has fixed the problem.  Any ideas?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 9, 2010)

Are you using devel/ccache?  The buildworld target has done that to me for the last few days, but I haven't sat down to investigate it yet.

The workaround is to set NOCCACHE for buildworld.  It doesn't have any trouble with building/installing the kernel.


----------



## dewarrn1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to this.  No ccache here, so I don't think that's the issue.  It's really odd because the command just sits there indefinitely.  Any other thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2010)

Do a `% sudo -s` and work from there. See if that changes anything.

Also make sure you've used the correct tag in your csup file.


----------

